# tenacity prior to overseed



## fescue_fan (Oct 16, 2018)

I'm planning to spray a blanket app of tenacity as pre-emergent this weekend then aerate and overseed next week. I'm in zone 10. Is this too soon to overseed after tenacity? I know you can spray tenacity and seed at the same time, but the seed i'm ordering is not available till next week. I'm just so eager to renovate my lawn that I don't want to wait.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I would areate first and apply the tenacity at seed down per the label.


----------



## Belgianbillie (Apr 3, 2018)

you should overseed the same day you spray tenacity. If anything, spray today and another blanket doze 7 days from now when you seed. That will kill more weeds, be a stronger pre-emergent and somewhat stunt existing grass.


----------



## Belgianbillie (Apr 3, 2018)

Also, screw you and your perfect climate in SD.


----------



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

+1 ^


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

Personally, I wouldn't spray 2 doses of tenacity within 1 week. At a minimum, you may stunt the new grass, but worse, you could kill it with a max rate. Spray glyphosate on what you don't want now and even the day before seeding. Then as g-man said, spray tenacity when you seed.


----------



## fescue_fan (Oct 16, 2018)

Belgianbillie said:


> Also, screw you and your perfect climate in SD.


right back at you with your shitty weather.


----------

